# Legend of Zelda with SNES graphics?



## SuperSZ (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi people. I was wondering if this SNES rom hack exists: it would be the game Legend of zelda (the 1st one for the NES) but with the A Link to the Past graphics.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 20, 2013)

there something for the computer called, Zelda Classic

it is the NES LoZ on the PC, with tools and make you own LpZ game type (it can to 16-bit tiles)

there is also BS Zelda


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 20, 2013)

like Ryu said... check BS Zelda


----------



## SuperSZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'm on the BS Zelda website right now, there are soo many downloads that I've gotta read which thing to download xD. If you had to chose one, the BS Zelda or the Zelda Classic, which is more similar to the NES version (in terms of maps and other stuff that identifies the game) ?


----------



## Foxhounder (Jan 21, 2013)

I beat BS Zelda a couple times. Without the timer on it of course. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2013)

SuperSZ said:


> Thank you very much! I'm on the BS Zelda website right now, there are soo many downloads that I've gotta read which thing to download xD. If you had to chose one, the BS Zelda or the Zelda Classic, which is more similar to the NES version (in terms of maps and other stuff that identifies the game) ?


Download the patch called "Third Quest", that is as close to the original as it gets
They replaced the character sprite (the boy with the baseball hat) with Link's sprite and removed the timer The. overworld map is similar to the NES one but it's shrinked, so the game is a little shorter. Regarding the dungeons layout, I think they are different.

watch this btw...


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 21, 2013)

Like the others said, BS Zelda is probably the closest thing you will find to what you want.

There is also hacked version of LoZ with Links Awakening graphics out there as well. I think it's called "Cute Legend of Zelda."


----------



## Lanlan (Jan 21, 2013)

My god that dude in the video is so annoying


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 26, 2013)

There are also the following IPS patch files for the original *.nes file that make the graphics closer to a modern format, though actually a bit closer to Link's Awakening format rather than LttP. Still, it's something.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59972490/GBAandDS/zelda-sp.ips
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59972490/GBAandDS/zelda2-sp.ips

I don't remember what the difference is between the two patches, and the website that originally hosted them is long gone.  I think one is just a font change for the text to make it easier to read in PocketNES for the GBA while the other is the full graphics replacement.


----------



## TCRe (Jan 26, 2013)

BS Zelda over Zelda Classic also BS Zelda Ancient Stone Tablets is fun although waaaaay too easy.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 26, 2013)

DanTheManMS said:


> There are also the following IPS patch files for the original *.nes file that make the graphics closer to a modern format, though actually a bit closer to Link's Awakening format rather than LttP. Still, it's something.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59972490/GBAandDS/zelda-sp.ips
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59972490/GBAandDS/zelda2-sp.ips
> ...


Do you happen to have a screenshot of the patch? Can't find any on google.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 4, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Download the patch called "Third Quest", that is as close to the original as it gets


Nope.

The files in Map 1 and Map 2 are what is the closest to the original.
Third Quest and Fourth Quest are merely edits that let you play without the timer and replace all time-based events with triforce-based events.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know why BS Zelda is mentioned, as they were downloadable SNES games.
http://bszelda.zeldalegends.net/bszelda.shtml


----------

